# Hot water bath for pickles??



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a recipe for refrigerator pickles that we love. But, they take up too much room in the frig. I am wondering if I couldn't process them in a hot water bath after the 5-day "pickling process" is done and then store them on the shelf instead of the frig? The brine recipe is vinegar, sugar, salt and spices. Seems like between the vinegar and the salt they should be safe???


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a refrigerator pickle recipe & 1 that is called Sun pickles. I don't know about the refrigerator one & hot water bathing it but I do water bath my sun pickles & they keep a long time & still good. Never had a seal come undone, mold inside the jar or anything like that.
You could try it with one batch & see how you like it.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

i am doing icicle pickles also known as 14 days pickles.the fermenting takes 14 days then you can them up.i sure dont see why yours wont can too.


----------



## danielsumner (Jul 18, 2009)

I water bathed some the first of last month. I ate some yesterday. They were really good and I didn't die and I woke up this morning.


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

I hot water bath them 10 min.s from boiling this has worked for me


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

National Center for Home Food Preservation | How Do I? Can Fruits


----------

